# Fat absorption test



## Tattoo (May 12, 2001)

OK, neither my doc nor the lab seem too terribly swift about this. I'll bet I get better information from y'all!First, the info on the diet they gave me emphasized that I must eat cheese, milk, etc. and cannot substitute! Ha. I marched right back into the lab and just said NO, you WILL find me a substitute. As it turns out, I just need to make sure to standardize on 80 grams of fat a day, source not as important as measured amount of fat. OK, I can do that. Won't be pleasant, but I can do it. Now, a lot of the foods that trigger nastiness for me are fatty foods. I know what my gut is going to do in reaction to this diet! (Which, I suppose, is proof that doing the test is a good idea.) Noticing that my eyes were bulging out and I was on the verge of ######-slapping him, the doc said I didn't have to stay on it for 5 whole days, just 3. Phew. That means I won't be disabled for a week or two -- probably just 5 days or so. But I wonder at what point will I know I've been on this lovely diet for long enough to make the test valid. What is the clue that I've done it for long enough? Anybody know?Cripes, if I survive all the prep and the testing, I can go back to just being a toilet troll, like normal. I gotta admit I find this whole GI doc process fairly comical. You want me to do WHAT? You're going to put that... WHERE???


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:But I wonder at what point will I know I've been on this lovely diet for long enough to make the test valid. What is the clue that I've done it for long enough? Anybody know?


I think three days is OK but you want start the diet at least a day early to give time for what you have initially eaten to have a chance to arrive where it will be collected.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

That diet does sound like a recipe for disaster. Fatty or greasy foods usually spell trouble for me. And make that milk fat and I'm in a world of hurt, literally. The best way to make my gut utterly revolt against the offending food is to eat a high-quality "good" rich ice cream. Never again!!Anyhow, I was wondering what is the purpose of this diet and this test?If it shows you have fat malabsorption, does that just mean you continue to avoid fatty foods, or is it an indicator of another problem?


----------



## Tattoo (May 12, 2001)

As I understand it, the test can help diagnose Crohn's or pancreatic problems. (Or maybe the doc just thinks this is fun. I suspect sadism...)I'm willing to do this because of the hope that it might lead to a diagnosis that I can be treated for and that actually works. (I get so jealous reading people's glowing accounts of relief via calcium and Mike's tapes!)Yes, I am a dreamer.


----------

